# My Custom DIY Insert Plate / Router Table Project



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Had a few questions about the Reducing rings for my custom router insert. 

A) I'd like to know what the* optimal "through-hole" size should be *for using various sized bits like the Bosch Ogee horizontal raised panel bit, 2 flute, 3-3/8" X 5/8", ball bearing pilot, 1/2" shank. With such a wide bit I'm struggling with understanding the various router insert through-hole sizes on the market. Rockler's different from Kreg, etc, etc. What I listed above is just one of several bit sizes I'm considering in the future for custom projects.










B) Lowe's carries a twist-in self/locking reducer ring set by Milescraft with bushings. Almost purchased the set, figured I could use a router bit like below to make the locking shoulder, but then realized the all to important through-hole would be too small for big bits like above.










C) So back to square I went with my original thinking of building my insert similar to Rocklers non-self locking reducer ring style and just making a simple shoulder like in the pic below. I will be drill/tapping to accommodate whatever machine screw hardware is included with whichever system I go with, this would be easier than doing shoulders for a self-locking system.










D) All the above said with huge sheet of 3/8" Lexan sitting in my garage that cost me a humble $5.00, I want to build my own just because. I even have enough of this Lexan to build my other project which is a fully functional Mk-5 style diving helmet. I'm picking up some donated laminate for my router table after work today, am only out about $20.00 so far with minor hardware for this table. I have all my hardware for 4-corner leveling/locking the insert to the router table.

Appreciate any information and tips. I am forum savvy with the several hobbies I have and did search, maybe overlooked but didn't really find the "optimal through-hole" size for insert plates. I have searched and still searching the net for some DIY insert-plates, much of what I'm finding are guys using 1/2" MDF insert plates, which isn't what I'm after.

Decided to build a simple add-on for my RIDGID 4512 tablesaw, replacing the table insert I made from our old coffee table. Building a cool fence setup, working on plans now for my own router-lift system.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Man-O-Man, I'd hate to have to make my own inset for a self locking ring. My choice would be the Rockler set up. Though, I really don't see the need for six screws. A few times, I've accidently left an insert loose and, even then it didn't work it's way out. Plus, changing out 6 screws will really slow you down. 
I realize that you are being frugal, but a lift with a built in plate to accept self locking rings might actually be cost effective.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Man-O-Man, I'd hate to have to make my own inset for a self locking ring. My choice would be the Rockler set up. Though, I really don't see the need for six screws. A few times, I've accidently left an insert loose and, even then it didn't work it's way out. Plus, changing out 6 screws will really slow you down.
> I realize that you are being frugal, but a lift with a built in plate to accept self locking rings might actually be cost effective.


Yeah think I'm ruling out the locking ring style, just too much effort for what it is. I'm being frugal for the right reasons I believe, which are simply because I want the experience and being a detailed guy, figured I could do it, especially with nearly free parts. The Rockler rings being the style I like, seems would be the easiest to replicate on my insert plate. 

You lost me on your last sentence a little. The lift was just another "challenge-accepted" for me, I like being creative and it looks challenging so figured I'd come up with something sooner than later. For now I don't mind unscrewing 4-corners and lifting out the setup to change my bit "if" my double-stacked 3/4" MDF router table I built takes up too much hand room for the chuck/etc. Not sure yet, but I think it'll be fine and I don't mind reaching under.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> I have all my hardware for 4-corner leveling/locking the insert to the router table.


can you provide more info about this?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Brett - Have you looked into the Incra system? Uses metal plates held in with NEODYMIUM DISC MAGNETS. You could mount the magnets on the bottom and use small screws in the inserts to hold them in. I agree that the Rockler system with 6 screws is a little over the top, kind of a belt and suspenders deal. Majority of the time the fence will hold them in if nothing else. 

These are what I have and is one of the more comprehensive set of sizes available. They have one optional one available for PC style guide bushings. My only complaint is that they aren't easy to replicate, at least not with my tool set, should I want a size not made available.

INCRA MagnaLOCK Ring Set


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Brett, while I appreciate the pioneering attitude of wanting to build your own inserts I think you would be better off grabbing a couple of the $13 Grizzly mounting plates and challenging yourself on projects.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> can you provide more info about this?


Absolutely, fine-thread (preferably) countersunk & panhead machine screws, along with 4-prong tree nuts. Two (2) Level-Screws & 1 Lock-Screw for each corner (4 total). Snagged all this at our local Lowe's. I don't have any kind of CAD program right now, so threw something together in Powerpoint of what I figured would work. I did manage to find that Rockler inserts have a similar system to mine, but near as I can tell their level screws are threaded directly into into the router tab.e substrate (MDF in my case), not something I'd do, so tree-nuts are the direction I went.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Mike said:


> Brett, while I appreciate the pioneering attitude of wanting to build your own inserts I think you would be better off grabbing a couple of the $13 Grizzly mounting plates and challenging yourself on projects.


Yeah I know Mike, but doggonit to nelly, back in the caveman days, they didn't have to wait for Grizzly shipments so they could router...ya know?:no:

Anyway, just got off the phone w/Griz and they have 14 on backorder, shipment not due until next week....not that big of a deal, may order a couple just to have spares as you stated, may build my own this evening for a weekend project I have in mind.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Brett - Have you looked into the Incra system? Uses metal plates held in with NEODYMIUM DISC MAGNETS. You could mount the magnets on the bottom and use small screws in the inserts to hold them in. I agree that the Rockler system with 6 screws is a little over the top, kind of a belt and suspenders deal. Majority of the time the fence will hold them in if nothing else.
> 
> These are what I have and is one of the more comprehensive set of sizes available. They have one optional one available for PC style guide bushings. My only complaint is that they aren't easy to replicate, at least not with my tool set, should I want a size not made available.
> 
> INCRA MagnaLOCK Ring Set


No I sure haven't, but will, thank you.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks brett. i was thinking it might be something along those lines. i am going to do the same sort of thing on my next version.

one thing though ... you might consider putting the leveling t-nuts on the other side. otherwise, since there is nothing holding them up, they could be pushed out the bottom if there is enough downward pressure on the plate.

i also am a little worried about them backing out from the vibrations, so i am thinking about trying to incorporate lock nuts into the mix somehow


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Kreg PRS3040 Precision Router Table Insert Plate Levelers - Amazon.com

No lip needed to support the plate with the Kreg fixtures,plus they work with the Grizzly plate,if it's worth doing it ,it's worth doing it right 1st time out...

===


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Kreg PRS3040 Precision Router Table Insert Plate Levelers - Amazon.com
> 
> No lip needed to support the plate with the Kreg fixtures,plus they work with the Grizzly plate,if it's worth doing it ,it's worth doing it right 1st time out...
> 
> ===


Had the kreg table & returned it, but I do like the Kreg leveler setup. If this setup I came up with works then it'll be right the first time, we'll see.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Insert Plate built this evening.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

that is very nicely executed brett


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Chris, can't wait to get the laminate tomorrow for the MDF that's been glued together since last Friday. Free laminate donation, so had to be patient.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

The hole in all my plates are about 2" across. Not had any issues.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

JOAT said:


> The hole in all my plates are about 2" across. Not had any issues.


Thank you, figured after 200+ views and no answers, nobody had a clue. I ended up cutting it to 2-3/64".


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Brett - Nice job on the plate.
Looking at the pic, it occurred to me you could put a rabbet around that hole and cut your inserts with a corresponding rabbet. To hold them in, just flatten about a 1/2" section of the edge and put a flat head screw there. You could adjust the friction fit with the screw. Just a random thought from a wandering mind...


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi Brett - Nice job on the plate.
> Looking at the pic, it occurred to me you could put a rabbet around that hole and cut your inserts with a corresponding rabbet. To hold them in, just flatten about a 1/2" section of the edge and put a flat head screw there. You could adjust the friction fit with the screw. Just a random thought from a wandering mind...


Thanks John, I don't understand what you just said quite honestly, wish I did, I'm a very smart guy, just can't envision your suggestion in play. 

In my own humble (new-to-fine-woodworking) language, I plan on simply making a 1/2" plywood jig (O.D. cut to accommodate my routers OEM guide width + Brand XYZ router ring inserts O.D.) to make the router the recess/shoulder. Figure this will be easiest and most accurate.


----------



## n6vc (Oct 11, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Man-O-Man, I'd hate to have to make my own inset for a self locking ring. My choice would be the Rockler set up. Though, I really don't see the need for six screws. A few times, I've accidently left an insert loose and, even then it didn't work it's way out. Plus, changing out 6 screws will really slow you down.
> I realize that you are being frugal, but a lift with a built in plate to accept self locking rings might actually be cost effective.


My old Porter-Cable router table uses steel inserts without any locking mechanism. I made a lot of projects using rail and stile and raised panel bits without any problems. The new Rockler table top inserts only have three holes.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> Thanks John, I don't understand what you just said quite honestly, wish I did, I'm a very smart guy, just can't envision your suggestion in play.
> 
> In my own humble (new-to-fine-woodworking) language, I plan on simply making a 1/2" plywood jig (O.D. cut to accommodate my routers OEM guide width + Brand XYZ router ring inserts O.D.) to make the router the recess/shoulder. Figure this will be easiest and most accurate.


Problem is probably my word pictures are out of focus and pretty much underdeveloped. Here's a pic.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Problem is probably my word pictures are out of focus and pretty much underdeveloped. Here's a pic.


Ahh, now I get it and that's exactly what I was thinking. I matched my boneheaded SKIL 2.25 hp plunge router plate dia of 2-3/16" so now I just need to router out & at the correct depth the 2-1/2" recessed shoulder. Thank you so much for the pic & clarification. 

Update: Picked up my free 4' x 5' TWO sheets of laminate. One is a nice oak red mahagony and the other is a late 80s butt-ugly mauve that I'll donate to science or some other project one day. 

Getting ready to cut out the insert on the MDF and mount that. Tomorrow I may glue/router the laminate to MDF. Need to order the Kreg miter/slide-T-slot combo and fence hardware.


----------

